# Homeowner shoots thief



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 1, 2022)

CHICAGO — A homeowner who says he saw two thieves stealing from a car fatally shot one of the suspects in a shootout, according to police.

The homeowner, a 44-year-old man was sitting on the steps of his home on the 2900 block of North Wolcott Avenue around 11:12 p.m. Wednesday when he heard a loud noise and two saw men underneath a car attempting to steal a catalytic converter.

When the two men noticed they were being watched, they crawled out from the car and pulled out their guns and started shooting at the homeowner.

The 44-year-old, who is a licensed concealed carry holder, took out his own firearm and shot one of the suspects, a 25-year-old identified as Darion Blackman, in the neck. The second suspect fled the scene.

Blackman was taken to Illinois Masonic Medical Center and was pronounced dead.

The homeowner was not injured.

Area Three detectives are investigating.

Blackman was arrested on Sept. 9 for unlawful use of a weapon and not having a valid FOID card. He was released the next day.










						Would-be thief fatally shot by Lakeview homeowner in shootout, police say
					

CHICAGO — A homeowner who says he saw two thieves stealing from a car fatally shot one of the suspects in a shootout, according to police. The homeowner, a 44-year-old man was sitting on the steps …




					wgntv.com
				





It's stories like this that help the pro-gun argument.

They picked the wrong catalytic converter.

Would it have been better if the homeowner went inside and called the cops?


----------



## westwall (Jan 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> CHICAGO — A homeowner who says he saw two thieves stealing from a car fatally shot one of the suspects in a shootout, according to police.
> 
> The homeowner, a 44-year-old man was sitting on the steps of his home on the 2900 block of North Wolcott Avenue around 11:12 p.m. Wednesday when he heard a loud noise and two saw men underneath a car attempting to steal a catalytic converter.
> 
> ...





YeH, just imagine if the news media actually reported on these defensive gun uses FAIRLY.

Instead they rarely report on them.

I wonder why.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> CHICAGO — A homeowner who says he saw two thieves stealing from a car fatally shot one of the suspects in a shootout, according to police.
> 
> The homeowner, a 44-year-old man was sitting on the steps of his home on the 2900 block of North Wolcott Avenue around 11:12 p.m. Wednesday when he heard a loud noise and two saw men underneath a car attempting to steal a catalytic converter.
> 
> ...





Otis Mayfield said:


> Would it have been better if the homeowner went inside and called the cops?


would he have lived long enough to do that?


----------



## westwall (Jan 1, 2022)

WillHaftawaite said:


> would he have lived long enough to do that?





Well, based on how long police response times are, had he waited they would have been long gone by the time police arrived.  And his car would have been for all intents and purposes, destroyed.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 1, 2022)

The dead crook had just been arrested the day before on a gun charge. 

Somehow, he got out of jail.

lol


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> CHICAGO — A homeowner who says he saw two thieves stealing from a car fatally shot one of the suspects in a shootout, according to police.
> 
> The homeowner, a 44-year-old man was sitting on the steps of his home on the 2900 block of North Wolcott Avenue around 11:12 p.m. Wednesday when he heard a loud noise and two saw men underneath a car attempting to steal a catalytic converter.
> 
> ...


If someone starts shooting at me and I'm armed, I'm returning fire.........


----------



## Ringtone (Jan 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> CHICAGO — A homeowner who says he saw two thieves stealing from a car fatally shot one of the suspects in a shootout, according to police.
> 
> The homeowner, a 44-year-old man was sitting on the steps of his home on the 2900 block of North Wolcott Avenue around 11:12 p.m. Wednesday when he heard a loud noise and two saw men underneath a car attempting to steal a catalytic converter.
> 
> ...


*Blackman was arrested on Sept. 9 for unlawful use of a weapon and not having a valid FOID card. He was released the next day.*

_crickets chirping_


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> CHICAGO — A homeowner who says he saw two thieves stealing from a car fatally shot one of the suspects in a shootout, according to police.
> 
> The homeowner, a 44-year-old man was sitting on the steps of his home on the 2900 block of North Wolcott Avenue around 11:12 p.m. Wednesday when he heard a loud noise and two saw men underneath a car attempting to steal a catalytic converter.
> 
> ...


----------



## daveman (Jan 1, 2022)

Chicago Democrats are sad; they purposefully released this guy to commit more crimes against ordinary citizens.

Now, thanks to an ordinary citizen, he won't.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> The dead crook had just been arrested the day before on a gun charge.
> 
> Somehow, he got out of jail.
> 
> lol


That is the Democrat party for you.


----------



## Meister (Jan 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> The dead crook had just been arrested the day before on a gun charge.
> 
> Somehow, he got out of jail.
> 
> lol


Somehow?  There is no "Somehow", it's because of liberal prosecutors.  Get real, Otis.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> CHICAGO — A homeowner who says he saw two thieves stealing from a car fatally shot one of the suspects in a shootout, according to police.
> 
> The homeowner, a 44-year-old man was sitting on the steps of his home on the 2900 block of North Wolcott Avenue around 11:12 p.m. Wednesday when he heard a loud noise and two saw men underneath a car attempting to steal a catalytic converter.
> 
> ...


And you're saying that this is bad?

I'm not sure what your point is here.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Somehow, he got out of jail.


What did you expect in Shitcago.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> CHICAGO — A homeowner who says he saw two thieves stealing from a car fatally shot one of the suspects in a shootout, according to police.
> 
> The homeowner, a 44-year-old man was sitting on the steps of his home on the 2900 block of North Wolcott Avenue around 11:12 p.m. Wednesday when he heard a loud noise and two saw men underneath a car attempting to steal a catalytic converter.
> 
> ...


If they started shooting at him first, when they noticed him watching, he would have probably been shot trying to go in.  IMO, it is usually better to call the police first if you can.  In. This case though it sounds like self defense.  The down side is shoot outs can often result in nearby people being harmed.


----------



## Donald H (Jan 1, 2022)

WillHaftawaite said:


> would he have lived long enough to do that?


It can only help to escalate the problem into more deaths by gun.
It has to happen through trial of the status quo before failure is acknowledged in many more deaths by gun.

Stand your ground, and other such laws are only serving as excuses to murder their fellow Americans.

I detect an effort by the OP to troll and in some ways suggest that deaths by gun should be celebrated.


----------



## Donald H (Jan 1, 2022)

Coyote said:


> If they started shooting at him first, when they noticed him watching, he would have probably been shot trying to go in.  IMO, it is usually better to call the police first if you can.  In. This case though it sounds like self defense.  The down side is shoot outs can often result in nearby people being harmed.


See my post below yours. Can we at least begin to have a discussion on the effect this is having on increasing the murder by gun rates? 

The OP obviously trolls for a response but then runs from the issue or cries foul.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> It can only help to escalate the problem into more deaths by gun.
> It has to happen through trial of the status quo before failure is acknowledged in many more deaths by gun.
> 
> Stand your ground, and other such laws are only serving as excuses to murder their fellow Americans.
> ...


HaHaHa, I'd love to see your response when a thug puts your or your families lives in jeopardy, duck.  Just STFU and keep your moronic views in Canada.  We don't call 911, if a thug wants to test it, have at it.  I'll just bury them in the snow until the ground thaws and no one will ever see them again.


----------



## TeeDub (Jan 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> The dead crook had just been arrested the day before on a gun charge.
> 
> Somehow, he got out of jail.
> 
> lol


Two words Otis, Kim Fox.


----------



## TeeDub (Jan 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> It can only help to escalate the problem into more deaths by gun.
> It has to happen through trial of the status quo before failure is acknowledged in many more deaths by gun.
> 
> Stand your ground, and other such laws are only serving as excuses to murder their fellow Americans.
> ...


When the DA's don't prosecute or even charge and the mayor cuts the police force, somebody is going to die. Better get a gun Little Donnie.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 1, 2022)

Seems like a lot of trouble to go through for a used catalytic converter.


----------



## Donald H (Jan 1, 2022)

TeeDub said:


> When the DA's don't prosecute or even charge and the mayor cuts the police force, somebody is going to die. Better get a gun Little Donnie.


You're just providing more evidence of the dysfunction.
I won't be needing a gun in Canada thank you.


----------



## Donald H (Jan 1, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> HaHaHa, I'd love to see your response when a thug puts your or your families lives in jeopardy, duck.


That's highly unlikely.


Concerned American said:


> Just STFU and keep your moronic views in Canada.  We don't call 911, if a thug wants to test it, have at it.  I'll just bury them in the snow until the ground thaws and no one will ever see them again.


You can stop resonding to my views but until you do I will pick and choose on whether your comments are worth my time to answer.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 1, 2022)

TeeDub said:


> When the DA's don't prosecute or even charge and the mayor cuts the police force, somebody is going to die. Better get a gun Little Donnie.


He can't--he lives in "No crime Canada"  LMAO.


----------



## daveman (Jan 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> It can only help to escalate the problem into more deaths by gun.
> It has to happen through trial of the status quo before failure is acknowledged in many more deaths by gun.
> 
> Stand your ground, and other such laws are only serving as excuses to murder their fellow Americans.
> ...


Why do you want people to be victimized by criminals?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> It can only help to escalate the problem into more deaths by gun.
> It has to happen through trial of the status quo before failure is acknowledged in many more deaths by gun.
> 
> Stand your ground, and other such laws are only serving as excuses to murder their fellow Americans.
> ...


I guess you missed the part where the crooks opened fire on the homeowner.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 1, 2022)

Meister said:


> Somehow?  There is no "Somehow", it's because of liberal prosecutors.  Get real, Otis.




They put him on probation.

They got him killed, basically.


Coyote said:


> If they started shooting at him first, when they noticed him watching, he would have probably been shot trying to go in.  IMO, it is usually better to call the police first if you can.  In. This case though it sounds like self defense.  The down side is shoot outs can often result in nearby people being harmed.




Even the worst shot in the world can occasionally hit someone right between the eyes.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> That's highly unlikely.
> 
> You can stop resonding to my views but until you do I will pick and choose on whether your comments are worth my time to answer.


You can stop sticking your commie nose into the domestic issues that you clearly have no place in.  It isn't your country and I think most Americans don't really GAF what your communist opinion is.  So run along now duck.


----------



## Donald H (Jan 1, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I guess you missed the part where the crooks opened fire on the homeowner.


No, I didn't. 
But there's a discussion to be had on why so many meaningless deaths by gun in America as opposed to so few in Canada. 
If you initiate a meaningful discussion I'll likely respond with my opinion.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> They got him killed, basically.


He got himself killed, Otis.  Personal responsibility.  Putting that thug on probation didn't give him license to go out and steal nor fire a weapon at a home owner.  It is moronic thinking like this that gets these people killed.


----------



## westwall (Jan 1, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> HaHaHa, I'd love to see your response when a thug puts your or your families lives in jeopardy, duck.  Just STFU and keep your moronic views in Canada.  We don't call 911, if a thug wants to test it, have at it.  I'll just bury them in the snow until the ground thaws and no one will ever see them again.







Yup, victims call 911.  Non victims call 1911!


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I'll likely respond with my opinion.


Keep it, no one down here wants your useless, commie opinion


----------



## westwall (Jan 1, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I guess you missed the part where the crooks opened fire on the homeowner.







There is very little that dumb donald DOESN'T miss.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 1, 2022)

Meister said:


> Somehow?  There is no "Somehow", it's because of liberal prosecutors.  Get real, Otis.


You forgot liberal judges.


----------



## daveman (Jan 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> No, I didn't.
> But there's a discussion to be had on why so many meaningless deaths by gun in America as opposed to so few in Canada.
> If you initiate a meaningful discussion I'll likely respond with my opinion.


Nobody gives a shit what goes on in Canada.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> No, I didn't.
> But there's a discussion to be had on why so many meaningless deaths by gun in America as opposed to so few in Canada.
> If you initiate a meaningful discussion I'll likely respond with my opinion.


Maybe you should start a discussion thread on that.  This thread is about a homeowner, sitting on his steps when criminal start shooting at him, only the homeowner protects himself by returning fire and killing one of the criminals, the other criminal naturally loses interest in the crime and his buddy and runs away, leaving him for cool as criminal do.  It is not like it is a controversial thing. You really should not shoot at homeowners sitting on their porch.  A lot of us just won't put up with it.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 1, 2022)

TeeDub said:


> Two words Otis, Kim Fox.


One word - libs


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> It can only help to escalate the problem into more deaths by gun.
> It has to happen through trial of the status quo before failure is acknowledged in many more deaths by gun.
> 
> Stand your ground, and other such laws are only serving as excuses to murder their fellow Americans.
> ...


Here's what would have happened if this guy didn't have a gun......:


He would have called the cops and they would have gotten away and been able to do the same exact thing to someone else.....possibly killing them...because criminals only commit worse crimes the longer they remain on the street...and the cops would have arrived to late to do anything
He would have tried to stop them unarmed and they would have shot him dead and the cops would have arrived too late to do anything
He could have snuck up on them with a baseball bat and killed both of them or given them a beating....or they would have shot him dead....and the cops would have arrested whomever was alive but arrived too late to do anything


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> No, I didn't.
> But there's a discussion to be had on why so many meaningless deaths by gun in America as opposed to so few in Canada.
> If you initiate a meaningful discussion I'll likely respond with my opinion.


Considering the fact that Canada has nearly twice the land mass but only 10% of the population we have.....and definitely fewer racist blacks....I don't see your point at all.


----------



## Donald H (Jan 1, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Here's what would have happened if this guy didn't have a gun......:
> 
> 
> He would have called the cops and they would have gotten away and been able to do the same exact thing to someone else.....possibly killing them...because criminals only commit worse crimes as they remain on the street


Quite possibly true. But I'm more interested in comparing the unnecessary deaths by gun to Canada's experience. Let me know if you have an interest in examining that question.


mudwhistle said:


> ...and the cops would have arrived to late to do anything


My only answer to that would be that the police in America are overtaxed on responding to gun crime. However, there could be an element of police taking it on themselves to pad the statistics to show that nobody better interfere with their rights to kill indiscriminately, and so are intending to punish all politicians who are trying to find solutions.

Murder by gun is on the rise in America and there are many instances in which innocents are being gunned down. I say 'innocents' in respect of the punishment of death doesn't suit the crime. Shooters of this nature will have their day in court and many will escape justice. This guarantees to embolden those with a desire to use their guns to kill, and obviously makes America's streets more and more dangerous all of *us.

Thank you for requesting my opinion.

*US gun violence crosses borders.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Quite possibly true. But I'm more interested in comparing the unnecessary deaths by gun to Canada's experience. Let me know if you have an interest in examining that question.
> 
> My only answer to that would be that the police in America are overtaxed on responding to gun crime. However, there could be an element of police taking it on themselves to pad the statistics to show that nobody better interfere with their rights to kill indiscriminately, and so are intending to punish all politicians who are trying to find solutions.
> 
> ...


Considering the fact that you live in Canada....and I live in America.....I suggest you keep yourself and your silly laws and fucked up opinions in Canada.
How bout that?


----------



## Donald H (Jan 1, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Considering the fact that Canada has nearly twice the land mass but only 10% of the population we have


Yes, so true.


mudwhistle said:


> .....and definitely fewer racist blacks....I don't see your point at all.


But you do see my point and have proven so when you make a distinction between American blacks and Canadian blacks.

In Canada we hardly notice black skin colour and I attribute that to the fact that most are lawabiding citizens.

While Americans give a distinct impression that their blacks are mostly criminals.

The reason why so many American blacks are criminals is the key to understanding why America has become the shithole Americans claim it to be.

Let me know if you're interested in a more fruitful discussion. I'm severely pressed for enough time to keep up with replies that can lead to useful debate.


----------



## Donald H (Jan 1, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Considering the fact that you live in Canada....and I live in America.....I suggest you keep yourself and your silly laws and fucked up opinions in Canada.
> How bout that?


I'm fine with that.
But be forewarned that I feel I have a right to reply to anything that's directed toward me. You won't find me coming to you unless you're begging for my attention.
Have a nice day.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I'm fine with that.
> But be forewarned that I feel I have a right to reply to anything that's directed toward me. You won't find me coming to you unless you're begging for my attention.
> Have a nice day.


Figure the odds on my looking to you for your opinions.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 1, 2022)

Coyote said:


> If they started shooting at him first, when they noticed him watching, he would have probably been shot trying to go in.  IMO, it is usually better to call the police first if you can.  In. This case though it sounds like self defense.  The down side is shoot outs can often result in nearby people being harmed.


So taking out one of the criminals...is a good thing?  So that dead thug wont be having a shoot out again?


----------



## daveman (Jan 1, 2022)

daveman said:


> Why do you want people to be victimized by criminals?


Donald, why are you pretending this question isn't there?


----------



## Meister (Jan 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> They put him on probation.
> 
> They got him killed, basically.
> 
> ...


They?  You mean he got himself killed, Otis.
You seem to not put any blame on this person.
I just can't think as stupid as you can, apparently.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Murder by gun is on the rise in America


So stay the fuck out of America and as for US gun violence crossing borders, Link it or STFU.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 1, 2022)

Meister said:


> They?  You me he got himself killed, Otis.
> You seem to not put any blame on this person.
> I just can't think as stupid as you can, apparently.


This explains everything,


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> You won't find me coming to you


Another lie duck.  This isn't the Canada forum.  This forum deals with US domestic issues that you have no stake or standing in, so butt out.  No one on this thread sought you out.  You trolled as you usually do interjecting your uninformed socialist opinion where it is neither wanted nor needed.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 1, 2022)

andaronjim said:


> So taking out one of the criminals...is a good thing?  So that dead thug wont be having a shoot out again?


That is not what I said.  We are not the judge, jury or executioner.  However this was defending himself.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Yes, so true.
> 
> But you do see my point and have proven so when you make a distinction between American blacks and Canadian blacks.
> 
> ...




Yeah......not so much........Canada....growing gun crime.... illegal drugs need protection,  and gangs will get guns.....

*More fatal shootings. More family violence. Another pandemic year taking its toll on the city’s mental health. This year in Toronto homicides has been among the worst on record. *

*The 84 homicides so far this year are the third-most in almost two decades. According to the Toronto police data portal that goes back to 2004, only 2018 (97 homicides) and 2007 (86 homicides) were deadlier.*









						Mental health, gun violence factors in Toronto’s third-deadliest year in almost two decades
					

Shooting continues to be the major factor in Toronto’s homicide cases. This year 46 people have died as a result of gun violence.




					www.thestar.com
				





*In Canada we hardly notice black skin colour and I attribute that to the fact that most are lawabiding citizens.

Your criminals seem to notice skin color.....

it was found that Canadian-born visible minorities experienced higher victimization rates than both immigrant visible minorities and non- visible minorities. For violent crimes, Canadian-born visible minorities experienced a rate of 211 incidents per 1,000 persons, compared to a rate of 107 overall for non-visible minorities and 69 for visible minorities born abroad (Chart 2).*







			https://www.publicsafety.gc.ca/lbrr/archives/cnmcs-plcng/cn000033859531-eng.pdf


----------



## Esdraelon (Jan 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> It can only help to escalate the problem into more deaths by gun.
> It has to happen through trial of the status quo before failure is acknowledged in many more deaths by gun.
> 
> Stand your ground, and other such laws are only serving as excuses to murder their fellow Americans.
> ...


Spoken like a true authoritarian coward.


----------



## Esdraelon (Jan 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> It can only help to escalate the problem into more deaths by gun.


Hadn't you heard?  Some people just need killing.  In fact, they seem to INSIST upon it for themselves by their treatment of others who've done them no harm.  What you are proposing is abject submission and surrender to people who WILL take everything from you and feel justified in doing so.


----------



## Esdraelon (Jan 1, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> Seems like a lot of trouble to go through for a used catalytic converter.


I thought that part was a joke, at first.  Are they THAT valuable to a crook?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> They put him on probation.
> 
> They got him killed, basically.
> 
> ...


So are you trying to say the perps were the guilty parties or are you trying to say the guy that shot one of them is guilty?
I'm trying to figure out what your dealio is.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jan 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> No, I didn't.
> But there's a discussion to be had on why so many meaningless deaths by gun in America as opposed to so few in Canada.
> If you initiate a meaningful discussion I'll likely respond with my opinion.



Don't break into my home.


----------



## westwall (Jan 1, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Don't break into my home.






Winner, winner, chicken dinner.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 1, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Don't break into my home.




The thief didn't break into a home. He was stealing a catalytic converter from a car parked on the street.

I don't think it was the homeowner's car even.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> The thief didn't break into a home. He was stealing a catalytic converter from a car parked on the street.
> 
> I don't think it was the homeowner's car even.


It wasn't the thief's car.  What gives him the right to victimize the rightful owner?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> CHICAGO — A homeowner who says he saw two thieves stealing from a car fatally shot one of the suspects in a shootout, according to police.
> 
> The homeowner, a 44-year-old man was sitting on the steps of his home on the 2900 block of North Wolcott Avenue around 11:12 p.m. Wednesday when he heard a loud noise and two saw men underneath a car attempting to steal a catalytic converter.
> 
> ...


Better for who?  The robbers?  Sure, it would have been great for the robbers, because they would have gotten away scot free.  For the law abiding citizens?  It would have worked out worth a shit.

Funny how not one, but two dumbass Leftist policies caused this crime.  The Liberals fuck up everything they touch.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> The thief didn't break into a home. He was stealing a catalytic converter from a car parked on the street.
> 
> I don't think it was the homeowner's car even.


So?  Does that make it ok to steal, then try to murder the witnesses?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 1, 2022)

Coyote said:


> That is not what I said.  We are not the judge, jury or executioner.  However this was defending himself.


Yeah, but fuck a thieving sumbitch.  If a thief gets killed while stealing, I have zero compassion.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 1, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> It wasn't the thief's car.  What gives him the right to victimize the rightful owner?



He's a thief, he didn't have the right.


But should the homeowner have shot him? Or should he have just called the cops?

Is stealing a catalytic converter a capital crime?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> He's a thief, he didn't have the right.
> 
> 
> But should the homeowner have shot him? Or should he have just called the cops?
> ...


But he was being shot at.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> He's a thief, he didn't have the right.
> 
> 
> But should the homeowner have shot him? Or should he have just called the cops?
> ...


The second that the thugs fired the first round made them fair game.  The only problem was that the homeowner wasn't fast enough to take them both out of the gene pool.  This molly coddling of criminals has to stop--if you don't want terrible things to happen to you, don't visit terrible things on your fellow citizens.  He didn't get shot for stealing a catalytic converter, he got shot for attempted murder.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 1, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> The second that the thugs fired the first round made them fair game.  The only problem was that the homeowner wasn't fast enough to take them both out of the gene pool.  This molly coddling of criminals has to stop--if you don't want terrible things to happen to you, don't visit terrible things on your fellow citizens.  He didn't get shot for stealing a catalytic converter, he got shot for attempted murder.



True.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> CHICAGO — A homeowner who says he saw two thieves stealing from a car fatally shot one of the suspects in a shootout, according to police.
> 
> The homeowner, a 44-year-old man was sitting on the steps of his home on the 2900 block of North Wolcott Avenue around 11:12 p.m. Wednesday when he heard a loud noise and two saw men underneath a car attempting to steal a catalytic converter.
> 
> ...


I liked the Texas convince store being robbed at gunpoint story better.

Every customer in the store shot the robber.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> He's a thief, he didn't have the right.
> 
> 
> But should the homeowner have shot him? Or should he have just called the cops?
> ...


They shot at him THAT is a capitol crime.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 1, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> They shot at him THAT is a capitol crime.


It was for one of them.


----------



## westwall (Jan 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> He's a thief, he didn't have the right.
> 
> 
> But should the homeowner have shot him? Or should he have just called the cops?
> ...






For some people that car is their life.  They are poor thus, the loss of the car, can lead to life altering problems.

So, yeah, I think that nowadays, destroying a poor persons car can lead to their deaths.

So, fuck the thieves.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jan 1, 2022)

ESDRAELON said:


> I thought that part was a joke, at first.  Are they THAT valuable to a crook?


One of the metals in converters is platinum.  A catalytic converter runs over two grand.


----------



## monkrules (Jan 1, 2022)

With all the BLM brainless riots, looting, and never-ending crime, it seems as though many of these scumbags, BLM or not, think they can get away with any crime they care to commit.

Imo the homeowner deserves a medal. I wish he had killed both of the worthless swine.

The only good thief is a dead thief. It's time to get crime under control. But, sadly, our worthless politicians are doing NOTHING to help. American citizens have to find the balls to lower the crime rates in the most effective ways possible.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 2, 2022)

Donald H said:


> It can only help to escalate the problem into more deaths by gun.



  As long as it's the criminals that die, rather than any actual human beings, this can only be a good thing.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 2, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Quite possibly true. But I'm more interested in comparing the unnecessary deaths by gun to Canada's experience. Let me know if you have an interest in examining that question.



  Canaduh was founded in kissing a horrendous tyrant's ass, and licking his boots.

  The United States was founded in kicking that same tyrant's ass.

  Nothing that ever does or does not happen in Canaduh is of any relevance to what does or does not happen in the United States.

  As relics of a shameful and cowardly start to their own nation, Canadians are, as a whole completely unworthy to say anything about how America is to be run.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 2, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> One of the metals in converters is platinum.  A catalytic converter runs over two grand.



  Palladium and rhodium are involved as well.  Even more valuable than platinum.

  But as valuable as a stolen catalytic converter is, it's still much less than the damage that a typical subhuman piece of shit does to a car in order to steal it.

  That's the thing about thieving filth such as that.  They do not care how much of a loss they inflict on their victims, in order to steal something that is much less valuable than the amount of loss that they cause.  As an electrician, I've heard of thieves causing tens of thousands of dollars of damage to an HVAC system to steal a few hundred dollars worth of copper wire.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 2, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> He's a thief, he didn't have the right.
> 
> But should the homeowner have shot him? Or should he have just called the cops?
> 
> Is stealing a catalytic converter a capital crime?



  If the thieves didn't want to get killed, there was a simple way they could have avoided it.  They could have chosen to keep their filthy thieving hands off of property that didn't belong to them.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 2, 2022)

westwall said:


> For some people that car is their life.  They are poor thus, the loss of the car, can lead to life altering problems.
> 
> So, yeah, I think that nowadays, destroying a poor persons car can lead to their deaths.
> 
> So, fuck the thieves.



  In earlier days, in this country, very much for that sort of reason, stealing a horse was a capital offense.

  If you stole a man's horse, you were stealing his ability to make a living, to survive.  Very possibly condemning him to death.

  We would be a much safer, healthier society, if we treated modern criminals who steal things that are crucial to anyone else's ability to thrive in a similar manner.

  Even if you don't steal something that a man needs to make his living, you're certainly stealing the part of his life that he spent working to earn the wealth to buy that thing.


----------



## Meister (Jan 2, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> The thief didn't break into a home. He was stealing a catalytic converter from a car parked on the street.
> 
> I don't think it was the homeowner's car even.


I'm beginning to wonder what your rap sheet must look like, Otis.

One excuse after another for the perp.  That is down right pathetic on your behalf, son.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2022)

westwall said:


> For some people that car is their life.  They are poor thus, the loss of the car, can lead to life altering problems.
> 
> So, yeah, I think that nowadays, destroying a poor persons car can lead to their deaths.
> 
> So, fuck the thieves.




Like a horse in the old west....considering that the democrats have made public transportation unsafe, like everything else they touch, at least with your car you can have a gun....on public transport in Chicago, you have to have your gun in a separate container.......you can't carry it....so, of course, our train platforms are covered in blood now...


----------



## Donald H (Jan 2, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> As long as it's the criminals that die, rather than any actual human beings, this can only be a good thing.


Those criminals who are deserving of a death sentence can't be executed by gun because the law needs to decide. Personally, I oppose the death sentence. 
But your ideals do relate to your other message to me on one of the differences between our two countries and what 250 years has brought.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 2, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> In earlier days, in this country, very much for that sort of reason, stealing a horse was a capital offense.
> 
> If you stole a man's horse, you were stealing his ability to make a living, to survive.  Very possibly condemning him to death.
> 
> ...


The failure is in parenting.  I was taught at a very young age that I owned some things.  I knew what I owned and what I did not own.  It was WRONG to take something that did not belong to me.  End of story.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 2, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> The dead crook had just been arrested the day before on a gun charge.
> 
> Somehow, he got out of jail.
> 
> lol


Democratic policies…


----------

